# Vote for YOUR flatiron and post a review!!!



## Divine Inspiration (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok, so there has been a LOT of flat iron talk around here over the past couple of months, and it appears that many of us are doing research in order to make a purchase. 

Now I know this may seem repetitive (it is on some level, but it'll still be helpful to have current information) but polls have been mentioned in threads several times so I figured I'd go ahead and start one.


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Girlie  

I have a  CHI tourmaline iron which I absolutely love.  It straightens nice and silky, lets me curl & flip.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 23, 2006)

Maxiglide, no work no blow frying no hasle, just let air dry in twists/braids and then glide and steam each section straight. The best flat iron ever.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 23, 2006)

I have to rep the absolutely, wonderful, powerful, and glorious FHI.

Ladies this is the flat iron of your dreams.  I hate to put myself on blast yet again, but this ceramic iron is the truth!  If it can take you from this hot fuzzy airdried several weeks post relaxer mess:





to this:



​
It gets my seal of approval.   This has been the best purchase of my PJ life and I can't imagine my hair being this silky and straight without it.  The shine is incredible!  And roots... _what roots??_  You will have that fresh out the salon look with this bad baby--right at your fingertips.  My mom even begged me to do hers with that "good iron" as she calls it.  You see the fuzz in the pic, lawd only knows how far post relaxer she was in that before shot (Sorry mom ) 



​

FHI.

out.


----------



## amy1234 (Jan 23, 2006)

I voted the chi hands down! 
-It's not as bulky
-straightens my hair very easily and fast!
-lasts long (durable)
-never snaggs my hair
-genuine ceramic plates
-has never burned my hair (damage wise)
-heats up in less than 2min
*that's all I can think of for now


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 24, 2006)

Sista,

You should do an INFOMERCIAL!!!   If I didn't already love my CHI, I'd definitely purchase a FHI!


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Jan 24, 2006)

Um...so far this has only made things more difficult  Keep the reviews coming!


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 24, 2006)

oh yeah, lemme finish my sales pitch then  I forgot to mention how the iron heats up to _maximum heat _in less than 5 seconds-- there in NO WAIT time ladies!  Not like those other irons you heat up and walk away to do something else b/c it needs to get ready  It repels humidity so your flat ironing will last for days.

The plates heat evenly and are full ceramic plates-- not ceramic coated.  Lightweight, available in a large range of plate sizes to suit your individual needs, adjustable heat settings, cool red plates . . .  Marvelous design... All the FHI owners I know are proud of their irons!  Never heard of an unhappy customer or complaint with this one.

Fhi... Fhi.... Fhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 



Okay, time for bed.


----------



## kristina (Jan 24, 2006)

My shameless maxiglide promotion is in my 2006 album in the album labeled "length check." No, I didn't get a relaxer.
Pros- 
it's easier that trying to pull a rattail comb through while flat ironing.
it gets the natural type 4 hair really straight and with good technique/products, it doesn't puff (as I just discovered)
Cons
A bit bulky so it may be hard to get to the roots
At first, you'll likely pull your hair out if you try to use it like a regular flat iron- detangle, detangle and detangle some more.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Jan 24, 2006)

Kristina, you are VERY pretty and so is your hair!!!  Very nice chica...I saved your album...I can never have too much natural inspiration!!!


----------



## kristina (Jan 24, 2006)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> Kristina, you are VERY pretty and so is your hair!!!  Very nice chica...I saved your album...I can never have too much natural inspiration!!!



Thanks! I love your posts btw.


----------



## hottopic (Jan 24, 2006)

kristina said:
			
		

> My shameless maxiglide promotion is in my 2006 album in the album labeled "length check." No, I didn't get a relaxer.
> Pros-
> it's easier that trying to pull a rattail comb through while flat ironing.
> it gets the natural type 4 hair really straight and with good technique/products, it doesn't puff (as I just discovered)
> ...




I don't add just anyone to my friends list...but girl you are on it, now. I love your hair. You make me want to go natural with my maxiglide...


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 24, 2006)

I voted for the CHI...I have the Maxi and Miniglides but I like the CHI so much better.  Of course...Sistaslick got me tempted to run out and grab an FHI....


----------



## kristina (Jan 24, 2006)

hottopic said:
			
		

> I don't add just anyone to my friends list...but girl you are on it, now. I love your hair. You make me want to go natural with my maxiglide...


Awww thanks- you made my morning. 
Seriously, now that I've taken some flat ironing tips from my cousin to heart, I personally don't see the point in relaxing when you can get your hair as straight with an iron. The relaxer isn't buying you that much more convenient if if you're going to stretch for half the year anyway. And if you stretch or texlax, you have to deal with naps and reversion just like I do. Plus weakened hair and multiple textures. Just my thoughts.


----------



## plainj (Jan 24, 2006)

I have to co-sign with Sistaslick on the FHI. There's nothing left to say. The proof is in the pics.


----------



## babyanjel (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with you completely kristina. Also I was wondering do you use the steam burst with the Maxi...i'm looking into getting one, finally.


----------



## hrtbndr21 (Jan 24, 2006)

I have the Maxiglide I love it. I use it between sets of braids to check length and it's easier for me to braid my hair when it's straight. It gets my thick 4a/a little 3c hair as straight as a perm . It's not quick but it get's really straight all the way down to the root.


----------



## kristina (Jan 24, 2006)

babyanjel said:
			
		

> I agree with you completely kristina. Also I was wondering do you use the steam burst with the Maxi...i'm looking into getting one, finally.


I don't use the steam burst. I do small (!) sections and I went over the roots in the back of my hair twice. I kept it on level 5 heat the whole time.


----------



## Eiano (Jan 24, 2006)

Maxiglide,

there's nothing I can say about this product that it doesn't say on it's own. Dizzamn. The Maxiglide took me from "NO!"  to "WHOA!":blondboob

MG to tha fullest.
_*throws her sets up... hands in the shape of an 'M'*_


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 24, 2006)

I have to stick to my beloved Sedu.  Very sleek & lightweight....doesn't make my arms tired.  Very hot so flat ironing is 1-stroke fast. Very, very smooth gliding.  Leaves wonderful shine & gives my natural 4A hair the smoothest, sleekest look. AND catches roots well.  Worth every penny - my best flat iron ever!


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 24, 2006)

FHI 207....life saver..although...I have collected a FEW flat irons....


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 24, 2006)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> FHI 207....life saver..although...I have collected a FEW flat irons....




GASP!!!! Is that the Pink Chi I see?   I want it just 'cause its pink


----------



## Crysdon (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a Sedu and I love it.  It is a tourmaline & ceramic flat iron that is also ionic.  I had a FHI and that was good too, but the Sedu wins hands down.  

It does not pull or snag your hair. The plates are extremely smooth.   It makes your hair soft and silky, and your hair doesn't revert even in high humidity.

The Sedu is the best hair straightener I've ever had.


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 24, 2006)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> GASP!!!! Is that the Pink Chi I see?  I want it just 'cause its pink


No..it's a limited edition Corioliss......LUV IT LUV IT.....like the FHI better, but I usually use the two together.....no reason...I just like the pink..


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 24, 2006)

Crysdon said:
			
		

> I have a Sedu and I love it. It is a tourmaline & ceramic flat iron that is also ionic. I had a FHI and that was good too, but the Sedu wins hands down.
> 
> It does not pull or snag your hair. The plates are extremely smooth. It makes your hair soft and silky, and your hair doesn't revert even in high humidity.
> 
> The Sedu is the best hair straightener I've ever had.


DARN YOU CRYSDON...now I'm online looking for a Sedu....


----------



## Crysdon (Jan 24, 2006)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> DARN YOU CRYSDON...now I'm online looking for a Sedu....



I hate to do this to you brownsugar...but click this link and read the reviews and look at the before & after pics of the Sedu.

http://www.folica.com/Sedu_Ionic_Cera_r1557_1.html


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 24, 2006)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> DARN YOU CRYSDON...now I'm online looking for a Sedu....




Yeah - Pink is kewl & so cute  but its SEDU all the way!! No question.


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 24, 2006)

Crysdon said:
			
		

> I hate to do this to you brownsugar...but click this link and read the reviews and look at the before & after pics of the Sedu.
> 
> http://www.folica.com/Sedu_Ionic_Cera_r1557_1.html


 
   You suck...thanks!!! (pulling out credit card.......)


----------



## kitten73 (Jan 24, 2006)

I love the Maxi glide for my daughters natural hair, it straightens like no other I have tried on her. Once you get ther hang of using it, the results are great.  It is bulky but I have mastered it and I only use that on her hair.


----------



## KhandiB (Jan 24, 2006)

found an fhi for 70 bucks


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 24, 2006)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> I voted the chi hands down!
> -It's not as bulky
> -straightens my hair very easily and fast!
> -lasts long (durable)
> ...



SO TRUE! I love my CHI!


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, I don't know about any other prospective buyers, but I'm MORE confused than I was before!!

I just don't know which one I want...I think in the back of my mind I've already decided to get 2...one as a backup should something go awry with the first...but still, I don't know which 2 I want.

I think I'll sit back and watch this thread a while longer.

Thanks for the reviews ladies, you guys are awesome!


----------



## devin (Jan 24, 2006)

oooh Crysdon, I was already looking to buy this flatiron and was debating between this one and the FHI and I think you have helped make my decision for me. 



			
				Crysdon said:
			
		

> I hate to do this to you brownsugar...but click this link and read the reviews and look at the before & after pics of the Sedu.
> 
> http://www.folica.com/Sedu_Ionic_Cera_r1557_1.html


----------



## nurseN98 (Jan 24, 2006)

Eiano said:
			
		

> Maxiglide,
> 
> there's nothing I can say about this product that it doesn't say on it's own. Dizzamn. The Maxiglide took me from "NO!"  to "WHOA!":blondboob
> 
> ...


 

should we come up with secret handshake too?


----------



## neonbright (Jan 24, 2006)

I know with me I will may get FHI or CHI, just because my hair is not course as used to be before I got sick.  But my step daughter has really thick course hair I may get the Maxi for her, but I will try the FHI/CHI (not sure which one I will get) on her first.


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 25, 2006)

neonbright said:
			
		

> I know with me I will may get FHI or CHI, just because my hair is not course as used to be before I got sick. But my step daughter has really thick course hair I may get the Maxi for her, but I will try the FHI/CHI (not sure which one I will get) on her first.


FHI FHI FHI FHI FHI FHI FHI (subtle hint!)


----------



## A.Marie (Jan 25, 2006)

CHI all the way!


----------



## Suri (Jan 25, 2006)

I vote for Maxiglide. I originally bought a Sedu, but when I saw what the MG could do, I returned it. My review is based on my the fact that I am transitioning. I think those transitioners or naturals will benefit from the Maxiglide because it has a combing affect with a flat piece that can replace the comb-type attachment for flatironing. 

The flat iron just flattens the hair, although I have to admit the Sedu did a good job was I was like 8 months into my transition, now that more than half of my head is natural I need a serious iron. HTH. If you decide to transition, you will need the Maxiglide, my hair is straighter using MG than when it was relaxed  .


----------



## luvenia (Jan 25, 2006)

I love my Chi, but the only problem is that the cord got a shortage in it last year so it's holding on my tape and a rubber band....  When I buy a new one I'm afraid I may need to find another kind.... So keep posting reviews.


----------



## *ElleB (Jan 25, 2006)

Maxiglide.....I'm still touching my hair from Saturday! Its so soft! Enuff said there!


----------



## SeatownSista (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a "Mega Hot Ceramics" flat iron by Belson Products and I love love love it! It has removable heat shields guide teeth and goes from 200-400 degrees. It heats up quickly, I'm not sure how quickly, I've never timed it. Nothing has got my hair as straight, shiny,  and silky and I've tried Hot Tools and Chi ceramic flat irons in the past along with many, many products. My hair is natural and this iron gives my hair a very nice pressed/relaxed look with very little product. In fact after washing my hair and applying my leave-ins i just put in a little WGO and let it air dry and then flat iron it. The best thing about my flat iron was the price! I got it at TJ Maxx for $20, but I think this brand is also available at Sally's for a little bit more money than what I paid at TJ Maxx. I was skeptical at first because I didn't know if a cheapie flat iron would work for my hair, but since I didn't have much luck with the Chi I figured it was worth a shot. I'm glad I tried it though because I was considering buying a Sedu. My sister (she's transitioning) also went out and bought this flat iron after trying mine and I never see her use her expensive Chi anymore. lol


----------



## ryanshope (Jan 25, 2006)

I used to have a wigo, which was fine but my sedu is the truth..I keep hearing about the maxiglide...but the sedu had more positive reviews...I am very happy with it; smooth hair in about 15-20 minutes..I can extend my relaxers for 5-6 months now..and it is light weight/gets to my roots...versus 3-4..down side is that wash day is tortuous..


----------



## beautiful beginnings (Jan 25, 2006)

sista slick
 I am also in love with fhi. my hair dresser has one and she hooks my hair up with it. I am thinking of buying one. which one do u have? i was thinking of buying the 205 1"


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 26, 2006)

beautiful beginnings said:
			
		

> sista slick
> I am also in love with fhi. my hair dresser has one and she hooks my hair up with it. I am thinking of buying one. which one do u have? i was thinking of buying the 205 1"


..girl, get the 207!!!!!


----------



## hunnybunny81 (Jan 26, 2006)

Crysdon said:
			
		

> I have a Sedu and I love it.  It is a tourmaline & ceramic flat iron that is also ionic.  I had a FHI and that was good too, but the Sedu wins hands down.
> 
> It does not pull or snag your hair. The plates are extremely smooth.   It makes your hair soft and silky, and your hair doesn't revert even in high humidity.
> 
> The Sedu is the best hair straightener I've ever had.




CO-SIGNING!!! My first flat-iron was an FHI and I was very happy with it and I thought that I couldn't find a better iron, but once I tried the Sedu I couldn't go back...I have relaxed hair and i think its an excellent iron...expensive but worth every penny...I'd be very very VERY upset if something happened to it!!!!


----------



## thickness (Jan 26, 2006)

This is a very interesting thread!!  When I got my hair straightened at the salon, she used an FHI iron and my hair was *FABULOUS!!*  But, I have a client that is a representative for Farouk (makes the CHI iron), she said that it was hands down the best iron ever, but I think she's biased because she works for them...I think that I am torn between the sedu and FHI.  I have another client getting me some info on the Sedu, will post the results when she gives them to me.  I know a lot of people like the Maxiglide, but it would definitely not work on my extremely coarse and thick hair.  It looks like it would be too bulky to use.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Jan 26, 2006)

I have an HAI ceramic iron with multiple temo control and absolutely love it.


----------



## sterry (Jan 26, 2006)

Okay Ladies,

I am seeing Sedu, FHI, Maxiglide often.
Which one would you recommend for natural 4a type hair?
Awaiting reply..................Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a FHI and I DO NOT like it.  I have used a CHI and a HAI and prefer both to it.  Maybe I got a bad product, but one of the plastic FHI screw covers came off, the plates don't line up right so it doesn't always clamp down on my hair properly, and it snags the hair.  I do get good results with it though, it's just a pain to use.  I'm considering getting something else, I was orginally considering a MaxiGlide or CHI, but the Sedu is sounding pretty good...


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 27, 2006)

Cincysweetie said:
			
		

> Maybe I got a bad product, but one of the plastic FHI screw covers came off, the plates don't line up right so it doesn't always clamp down on my hair properly, and it snags the hair.  ...



Oh no, you should have sent that one right back and made good on the warranty.  That one sounds like a hot mess   It shouldn't be doing that at all 

And *beautiful beginnings*, go with the 207 like brownsugar said.  Mine is a 302 which is the 1 1/4 inch plates.  In hindsight, I could have probably made it with the one inch iron for my roots.  But the one I have works just as well.  Also go for the red plated one.  The golden plates are a little more affordable, but the red plates are a newer version and it is the professional model. 

 Oh and Make sure the model number has RVI behind it, not RFI.  I think the 205 you were talking about is an RFI model.  RVI means that your iron is variable heat and the RFI means it is on a fixed heat setting. As hot as these irons get, you want to be able to control the heat.  so while it is more affordable to get the fixed heat version-- you don't want your hair to pay the price.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 27, 2006)

MissBermuda said:
			
		

> I have an HAI ceramic iron with multiple temo control and absolutely love it.




I've heard good things about the HAI as well!  It is really underrated.   It looks so much like the FHI to me.  I remember when I was looking for an iron last year- this one was on the list along with the Farouk CHI, and the FHI.  Which one do you have the stik? or the convertable?


----------



## locfreeme (Jan 27, 2006)

I have a Solia and LOVE it.  When I purchased it, I went online intending to purchase the Sedu, but the Solia was cheaper and its ratings were just as high as the Sedu.  I am VERY, VERY happy with it!  Especially since I was switching from a Gold n Hot flat iron that was bulky, scorched my hair, and didn't get it straight enough (I'm texturized).  The Solia is ceramic/tourmaline - "Its ceramic/tourmaline ion technology will generate gentle far-infrared heat and extra negative ions to create the perfectly frizz-free hair without heat damage."

Here's a link to the Solia:  http://www.folica.com/Solia_Tourmalin_d1558.html.  I have the 1 1/4 inch.


----------



## maryj1584 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey, should I buy the maxiglide or the mini glide, cause I only want it to straighten my roots. All the raves I hear are about the maxi glide, but it is too big for me to staigten my roots with. I know that the maxi glide has a temp control on it, but the mini glide is smaller. What do yall think? Has anyone used the miniglide, how does it compaire?


----------



## cece22 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am going to go with the Solia 1" tourmaline iron. I also wanted to try the tourmaline one from sally's for 60.00 but I want the solia cause I can use it on slighly damp hair. Plus I am not sure how long that one from sally's will last.


----------



## simplycee (Jan 27, 2006)

Maxiglide hands down for me!  I will not go to another flat iron.  Maxiglide gives me a beautiful sheen and the results lasts days.  I love the steam burst.  Once I got a handle on the correct way to use it I have gotten beautiful results EVERY single time. I can also get fabulous results on my daughter's natural hair without damaging her curl pattern.


----------



## shawniegee (Jan 27, 2006)

The Maxiglide worked best when I was natural, but the chi worked better on my relaxed hair.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jan 27, 2006)

I voted for the T3. I will never use another iron or relax again as long as the T3 exists. PERIOD 

My next purchases will be the T3 WET/DRY Iron, the T3 Blow dryer, T3 combs and the T3 curling iron.  Then eventually I will move on to purchasing T3 stock!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 27, 2006)

simplycee said:
			
		

> Maxiglide hands down for me!  I will not go to another flat iron.  Maxiglide gives me a beautiful sheen and the results lasts days.  I love the steam burst.  Once I got a handle on the correct way to use it I have gotten beautiful results EVERY single time.




ITA!!!!!
Yes, Maxiglide most definatley.  That Steam burst button is like a secret weapon..lol.    When I use to flat iron my hair it was always so dry.  Now it stays moisturized and soft and looks shiny and only takes me minutes to go over hair. i LOVE it, I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Crem (Jan 27, 2006)

Does anyone have the FHI limited edition

thats my next purchase once these braid come out


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 27, 2006)

Crem said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the FHI limited edition
> 
> thats my next purchase once these braid come out


oooh...what's the limited edition??? (going online to look....)


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 27, 2006)

Seems to do the same as my FHI 207....is there a major difference?


----------



## nissi (Jan 28, 2006)

hmm...wow!

like DI (hey girl! ) I am one of the ones at the last phase of shopping for an iron.

since i'm natural, i think i will get the maxiglide, based on recommendations (thanks ya'll!).  

but NOW i realize that i don't have to get only one!  so i will also go for the T3 or some form of tourmaline...

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 28, 2006)

MAXIGLIDE!

hands down!


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 28, 2006)

DSylla said:
			
		

> MAXIGLIDE!
> 
> hands down!



I just bought one yesterday.
I'll see how it compares to my FHI then I'll vote.


----------



## amy1234 (Jan 28, 2006)

It feels like we're at a sporting event...  who's going to win this race- it looks like maxiglide is winning    but Chi is not too far behind   :swordfigh

CHI CHI all the way CHI CHI all the way 

(excuse me but I am haunted :crazy


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 28, 2006)

*Dee* said:
			
		

> It feels like we're at a sporting event...  who's going to win this race- it looks like maxiglide is winning   but Chi is not too far behind   :swordfigh
> 
> CHI CHI all the way CHI CHI all the way
> 
> (excuse me but I am haunted :crazy


Nooo, change the C to an F...FHI FHI


----------



## SouthernJewel (Jan 29, 2006)

I have an H2Pro,its supposedly a new brand I paid 89.99 for it.I reallly reallly hate it!! Its snags my hair too much. I will only use this on my weaves.I wasted 89.99...


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 29, 2006)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> Nooo, change the C to an F...FHI FHI




Ya know!  The CHI is old and played out... the FHI... now thats what you wanna go for...FHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  do or die...   when all this maxipad hype...oops, I mean maxiglide hype fades the FHI will still be on your side.  All hail the blazing red plates :notworthy :notworthy When you step out the door after a trist with your FHI, its gonna be :Flahsssss b/c thats how fly you will look 

_certified FHI rep# 3439772320_


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 29, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Ya know! The CHI is old and played out... the FHI... now thats what you wanna go for...FHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII do or die... when all this maxipad hype...oops, I mean maxiglide hype fades the FHI will still be on your side. All hail the blazing red plates :notworthy :notworthy When you step out the door after a trist with your FHI, its gonna be :Flahsssss b/c thats how fly you will look
> 
> _certified FHI rep# 3439772320_


 And the ENTIRE congregation said....AMEN!!!!! 
207..it's ya b-day!!!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 29, 2006)

well ahem..polls don't lie.
The best is whats leading..lol


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 29, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> well ahem..polls don't lie.
> The best is whats leading..lol


    so is THAT how Bush won in the polls????


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm sayin! 

Just cuz its winning!  shoooo, that just means alot of people fell for the hype.  Y'all are mighty convincing too... almost had me buying one myself  I give the maxipad...ahem glide another year of fame and after the hype passes it'll be right on back in the dusty old stockrooms of QVC--- where it will be right at home with fads such as the automatic toenail trimmer and the super duper magic crayon holder.   Never to see the light of day again! Buaahhh haaa haaaaa haaa!      Its time for an FHI revolution bay baaaaay!!!


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Jan 29, 2006)

nissi said:
			
		

> hmm...wow!
> 
> like DI (hey girl! ) I am one of the ones at the last phase of shopping for an iron.
> 
> ...



What's up mama?!?! 
I think I'm gonna get a Maxiglide and a FHI or Sedu...but then again CHI is 2nd in the poll...I came into an unexpected large sum of money a couple of weeks ago, and I'ved saved a portion so I'm trying to decide what to do with the rest. Maybe I'll get one of each flat iron!  

Initially, I had full intentions of getting the CHI w/ the heat dial (Turbo) after hearing a horror story about a T3 (which I wanted). Then I heard a little buzz about the Sedu, and thought about it, but still, I was going with the Chi. Now with all this FHI talk, I'm giving it consideration too. :::sigh::: I dunno. I'm definitely gonna get the Maxiglide...I plan to go natural and I'm always stretching so I could probably use it regardless, but if I had a nice "regular" flat iron, I could use it while I'm perfecting my technique w/ the Maxi.

Decisions, decisions.  



			
				Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Just cuz its winning! shoooo, that just means alot of people fell for the hype. Y'all are mighty convincing too... almost had me buying one myself I give the maxipad...ahem glide another year of fame and after the hype passes it'll be right on back in the dusty old stockrooms of QVC--- where it will be right at home with fads such as the automatic toenail trimmer and the super duper magic crayon holder. Never to see the light of day again! Buaahhh haaa haaaaa haaa!   Its time for an FHI revolution bay baaaaay!!!



Ok, this whole post was pure comedy!


----------



## sylver2 (Jan 29, 2006)

No way I'm messing with any FEE FEE'sfhi or CHEE CHEESchi
those are just fancy weird new names for the GOLD N'HOT.


----------



## Sweetcoco82 (Jan 29, 2006)

Now i am even more confused. erplexed I dont know what to get. I plan on going completely natural. I need the best for natural hair. Not jsut touching up the roots between relaxers.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 29, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> No way I'm messing with any FEE FEE'sfhi or CHEE CHEESchi
> those are just fancy weird new names for the GOLD N'HOT.




whaaaaat! A _gold n' hot_?

Awwww hey-elllll nawl!   No she didn't!   Not my beautiful, precious ceramic baby! Thats fightin' words right thurrr!.

_*rolling up sleeves and looking for some hair pins*_

its about to be a what?  . .   . Girl FIGHT!


----------



## CandiceC (Jan 29, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> whaaaaat! A _gold n' hot_?
> 
> Awwww hey-elllll nawl!   No she didn't!   Not my beautiful, precious ceramic baby! Thats fightin' words right thurrr!.
> 
> ...


Oh snap! I'm behind ya, girl. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I'm waaaaay in the back, but I'm behind ya. 

I was indifferent before, but when I heard FHI and Gold n' Hot in the same sentence I had to come back in here.


----------



## hottopic (Jan 29, 2006)

By the time we are finish with this poll, we are going to be broke. Everyone will run out to get one of everything....LMAO.


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 29, 2006)

sylver2 said:
			
		

> No way I'm messing with any FEE FEE'sfhi or CHEE CHEESchi
> those are just fancy weird new names for the GOLD N'HOT.


 


			
				CandiceC}Oh snap! I'm behind ya said:
			
		

> http://www.funfilesandsmiles.com/smilies2/0487.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> I'm waaaaay in the back, but I'm behind ya.
> ...


 
   ok...so now I'm wiping _breakfast_ off othe the computer screen b/c you guys caught me off guard with this one!!!!!!!
Lesson...eat _before you get on this site!!!!_


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Jan 30, 2006)

Bumping...I'm going to pick up a Maxiglide today...still deciding on a "regular" iron...more input is appreciated.


----------



## Chinagem (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a sedu and I LOVE it. I just started using it this week. It's easy to use and handle and so lightweight so my arm doesn't hurt or get tired as easily from me holding it up to straighten my hair. It leaves my hair smooth and bouncy and  the best part for me is that I don't have to use product to get good results. In the past with my other "irons" or "curlers" I had to use some type of product to help it get smooth.


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 30, 2006)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> Bumping...*I'm going to pick up a Maxiglide today*...still deciding on a "regular" iron...more input is appreciated.


ohhh, feeling soooo defeated. (fhi rah rah rah...no spunk....)


----------



## hottopic (Jan 30, 2006)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> ohhh, feeling soooo defeated. (fhi rah rah rah...no spunk....)



lol...I say get them all, because you know we are all pj's up in here...lol


----------



## Sistaslick (Jan 30, 2006)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> ohhh, feeling soooo defeated. (fhi rah rah rah...no spunk....)



Don't worry girl!  They'll be back.... they'll be back


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 30, 2006)

hottopic said:
			
		

> lol...I say get them all, because you know we are all pj's up in here...lol


Sad...b/c in my fotki...you'll see...I DO HAVE THEM ALL!!!


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Don't worry girl! They'll be back.... they'll be back


And I AM going to say I TOLD YOU SO!!!!


----------



## maryj1584 (Feb 2, 2006)

I gave in, and went to bath bed and beyond about 30 min ago and bought the iron. I did not even flat iron a quater of my head to see results. I only flat ironed the roots after using a heat protectant, and this thing is off the chain. I only put it on a setting of 2 and my roots were staight.  It is like a modern pressing comb. I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it, now I dont have to get a relaxer every  2 months to wear my hair down. It was worth every single penny I spent on it. I LOVE U LHCF!!!!


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 2, 2006)

maryj1584 said:
			
		

> I gave in, and went to bath bed and beyond about 30 min ago and bought the iron. I did not even flat iron a quater of my head to see results. I only flat ironed the roots after using a heat protectant, and this thing is off the chain. I only put it on a setting of 2 and my roots were staight.  It is like a modern pressing comb. I LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE it, now I dont have to get a relaxer every  2 months to wear my hair down. It was worth every single penny I spent on it. I LOVE U LHCF!!!!



Glad u liked it
Maxiglide in da house

heh heh heh!!!


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Feb 2, 2006)

So I still haven't purchased an iron yet, but MaryJ that sounds like a convincing review...

:::adding Maryj's review to my notes:::


----------



## maryj1584 (Feb 3, 2006)

@ sylver2- You were so right, I could really get my roots straigtend with it.
 @ Divine Inspiration, Girl you should get it. I have never used an iron like this in my life. I guess that is what I get for buying thoes chepo ones from sallys. It is not quite as straight as a relaxer, I mean like your very bottom roots, but it is very staight. I cant wait to flat iron my roots 4 valentine's day. YAY!!! no more naps.


----------



## BrownBetty (Feb 5, 2006)

Bought the maxiglide.... it is FABULOUS!  That steam burst is the 'ish!


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 5, 2006)

MissVee said:
			
		

> Bought the maxiglide.... it is FABULOUS!  That steam burst is the 'ish!





 MAXIGLIDE


----------



## sky_blu (Feb 5, 2006)

so whas the steam burst about?? My hair is short so I cant do the maxiglide thing its just too bulky for me to use. Any alternatives or suggestions ladies??


----------



## SweetCaramel1 (Feb 5, 2006)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> so whas the steam burst about?? My hair is short so I cant do the maxiglide thing its just too bulky for me to use. Any alternatives or suggestions ladies??


 
i just bought the "miniglide" and i love it.  it's the baby version of the maxiglide (with no steam).  it's tiny (about 1/2 inch) so it gets really close to the new growth.  i used it on my daughters hair today before church and it's like WOW


----------



## goldensensation (Feb 5, 2006)

I hate yall!  

I searched for this thread because folica is having a free shipping and $10 off of any order over $50 offer and I am *sooooooooooooo* confused now.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 5, 2006)

What size iron does everyone have?  I have an el cheapo 1" iron but I'm thinking that now my hair is longer I should get a bigger one?


----------



## goldensensation (Feb 5, 2006)

baglady215 said:
			
		

> What size iron does everyone have? I have an el cheapo 1" iron but I'm thinking that now my hair is longer I should get a bigger one?


 
I just purchased the 1 and a half inch sedu! My old one (hot tools) was two inches.


----------



## caligirl (Feb 5, 2006)

Sweetcoco82 said:
			
		

> Now i am even more confused. erplexed I dont know what to get. I plan on going completely natural. I need the best for natural hair. Not jsut touching up the roots between relaxers.



I love my FHI.  Its SO easy to use that I can practically lay it against my scalp and never burn myself.  I also have a maxiglide and that thing is too bulky I'm afraid to get close to my roots with it.  Plus it smells funny when its hot.


----------



## Shalilac (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I just ordered the Maxiglide. I have natural 3c/4a/4b hair and I can't wait to see if the Maxiglide can handle this bush! I'll post results when I get it.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 6, 2006)

goldensensation said:
			
		

> I just purchased the 1 and a half inch sedu! My old one (hot tools) was two inches.


 
That's the exact one I was looking at.  That or the Solia 1 3/4".


----------



## kisz4tj (Feb 6, 2006)

I voted for MG.  I purchased it a few weeks ago based on reviews.  I'm very pleased but I have nothing to compare it to.  

Does anyone use heat protectants with your MG?


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 6, 2006)

*UPDATE*

My friend just purchased a maxiglide and she's going to let me borrow it for my next wash.  I'm going to use it in another week or two and I'll be able to post a comparison between the maxiglide and the sedu.


----------



## Michelle79 (Feb 7, 2006)

I am debating between the Sedu or Chi & now the FHI (thanks alot Sistaslick!!   ) 

I tried the Maxiglide & hated it....it made that horrible sizzling/frying sound when I used it on my hair.

To the ladies that have a Sedu: What is this I'm hearing about it getting too hot & burning your hands?


----------



## brownsugar9999 (Feb 7, 2006)

FHI! FHI! FHI! RAH RAH RAH...(enthusiasm renewed)


----------



## Browndilocks (Feb 7, 2006)

mikki727 said:
			
		

> To the ladies that have a Sedu: What is this I'm hearing about it getting too hot & burning your hands?



I think if you press the plates together (by pressing the outsides) your fingers could get burned.  BUT if you use it properly and hold the iron by the actual handles you'll be fine.


----------



## Michelle79 (Feb 7, 2006)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> I think if you press the plates together (by pressing the outsides) your fingers could get burned.  BUT if you use it properly and hold the iron by the actual handles you'll be fine.



Ok.....I read a review & the buyer said the Sedu is very thin & if you touch it you will burn your hands.


----------



## felicia (Feb 7, 2006)

what kind of heat protectant are we using? chi owners, what heat setting?


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm looking for deals on the net for the maxiglide and some specifically mention the DVD and others don't mention it at all. So does the DVD automatically always come with the iron or do have to buy it separately? Has anyone ever bought the iron and NOT get the DVD with it?


----------



## Candy_C (Feb 8, 2006)

my beloved thermaglasss!!!!


----------



## mahogany (Feb 8, 2006)

Browndilocks said:
			
		

> I think if you press the plates together (by pressing the outsides) your fingers could get burned.  BUT if you use it properly and hold the iron by the actual handles you'll be fine.




Exactly. I've never burned my hands with my SEDU, they were probably getting to close to the plates.


----------



## Shalilac (Feb 9, 2006)

OKAY!!!! I got my MG the other day, but I'm wearing twists right now (for the rest of the month). I couldn't help it so I took down 2 twists and flatironed them. One stroke and it was silky straight. NOT CRISPY STRAIGHT! LOL I've used alot of different irons on alot of different textures... as far as I'm concerned the MG is "the truth" for naturals! I'm a 4a/b and it only took one stroke!!! When I do my entire head I will post before and after pics. Thanks to those that recommended it!


----------



## naturaline (Feb 9, 2006)

Shalilac said:
			
		

> OKAY!!!! I got my MG the other day, but I'm wearing twists right now (for the rest of the month). I couldn't help it so I took down 2 twists and flatironed them. One stroke and it was silky straight. NOT CRISPY STRAIGHT! LOL I've used alot of different irons on alot of different textures... as far as I'm concerned the MG is "the truth" for naturals! I'm a 4a/b and it only took one stroke!!! When I do my entire head I will post before and after pics. Thanks to those that recommended it!




i could cry, i need a maxiglide!!!   keep us updated


----------



## MWilson569 (Feb 10, 2006)

I am interested in the tourmaline chi. Ive searched for it online but I cant find it. Where can I find the chi with tourmaline I am very interested. I am also checking out the fhi..I still dont know which one...who here has tried both and which do you like better. A friend of mine said they are both the same to her. -Melissa


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 10, 2006)

Goodness!! MAXIGLIDE is killing the others.  Well ladies who haven't decided yet, what is the hesitation.?? U can clearly see who is the BEST!!!!!!


----------



## PacificPurinsesu (Feb 12, 2006)

This Is what I found on the web about the sedu !? I wonder if all this is true? This is from Misikko.com
*Sedu flat iron*

Misikko.com has decided not to carry the Sedu Flat Iron for several reasons involving the deceiving information Sedu uses to sell their flat iron. 

1. *The sedu flat iron does not meet our quality standards.* After several complaints, testing and research, we have decided the sedu flat iron is not worth the price they are asking for. The exterior plastic of the sedu flat iron is very poor quality and allows too much heat to reach the exterior, so it gets to hot to even hold while using. *This makes the sedu flat iron extremely dangerous to use.* Also, the sedu flat iron does not have plate springs. Plate springs are essential to the mold of the flat iron because it allows pressure to be applied to straighten hair. As a result, the sedu flat iron will rip hair because there is no room for the plate to adjust to the heat and hair. 

2. The sedu flat iron is advertised as being “As seen in Allure”. However, the term “as seen in allure” usually means that an editor has chosen to feature it. This is not true of the sedu flat iron. *Sedu paid to have an advertisement on the last page of Allure Magazine so they think that it qualifies as being “as seen in Allure”. The context of this phrasing is deceiving, as it has never been featured by any editors of Allure for any reason.*

3. The sedu company claims the sedu flat iron is used by celebrities including Jennifer Aniston and Jennifer Lopez. This is simply not true. *Sedu uses celebrities without their consent, to profit from them.* Jennifer Aniston’s hairstylist, Chris McMillan contributes regularly to Allure Magazine and states he only uses the T3 flat iron line on Jennifer Aniston (as seen in articles below). Anywhere on the internet it says that Jennifer Aniston uses the sedu flat iron – these websites are owned by sedu to falsely advertise.

4. Any website that advertises rave reviews for the sedu flat iron is owned by sedu. If you try to purchase, it will go straight to folica.com – the manufacturer of the sedu flat iron.

5. Lastly (and most disturbing), we've been notified by previous sedu flat iron customers that when a customer purchases the sedu flat iron, folica offers a $5 credit if the customer writes a good review about it. Therefore, anywhere on the internet you see a good review is most likely a customer being PAID to write a biased review for monetary rewards. We believe that no brand should have to PAY for good reviews - good reviews should be written voluntarily. This is an extremely sleazy business practice which we refuse to take part in. 

Because of all this information that has been brought to our attention, misikko.com refuses to carry the sedu flat iron. 

*To purchase the flat iron Jennifer Aniston as well as other celebrities REALLY use, please take a look at our selection of t3 tourmaline flat irons by clicking here.*
THAT WHY i HAVE THE T3!!


----------



## mahogany (Feb 12, 2006)

aliajp said:
			
		

> This Is what I found on the web about the sedu !? I wonder if all this is true? This is from Misikko.com
> *Sedu flat iron*
> 
> Misikko.com has decided not to carry the Sedu Flat Iron for several reasons involving the deceiving information Sedu uses to sell their flat iron.
> ...




Thats is a bunch of BS!! I bought the SEDU from Folica and they never said anything about a 5 dollar credit. This sounds extremely suspect to me, I almost have a hunch that this came from a CHI spokesperson because they are getting such a bad rep on FOLICA, MUA and other CREDITABLE review sites.


----------



## devin (Feb 12, 2006)

Awwwww man....now I don't what flat iron to get! I should never have read this thread! *Sighs and shakes head in confusion*


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 12, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> I'm looking for deals on the net for the maxiglide and some specifically mention the DVD and others don't mention it at all. So does the DVD automatically always come with the iron or do have to buy it separately? Has anyone ever bought the iron and NOT get the DVD with it?



Bumping for a response.........


----------



## sweetascocoa (Feb 26, 2006)

bump bump. now i want to know which is better. maxiglide or miniglide. is the steam burst really that good? if its not, ill just get the miniglide. im a 4a/4b natural by the way


----------



## sylver2 (Feb 26, 2006)

toosexy1 said:
			
		

> bump bump. now i want to know which is better. maxiglide or miniglide. is the steam burst really that good? if its not, ill just get the miniglide. im a 4a/4b natural by the way



To me The steam is the best thing about it.  If it wasn't for that, I'd get a regular ole flat iron from Walmart.


----------



## caligirl (Feb 26, 2006)

secretdiamond said:
			
		

> Bumping for a response.........



I bought my Maxiglide at Bed Bath and Beyond and it came with a CD.  I also bought a miniglide but returned it because it didn't have a temp control.  I don't use the steam burst but I do use the iron on 6 and my hair gets very silky in one pass.


----------



## secretdiamond (Feb 27, 2006)

caligirl said:
			
		

> I bought my Maxiglide at Bed Bath and Beyond and it came with a CD.  I also bought a miniglide but returned it because it didn't have a temp control.  I don't use the steam burst but I do use the iron on 6 and my hair gets very silky in one pass.



Thank you Caligirl. I appreciate it. 


ETA: I finally decided and ordered the Maxi (which I was leaning towards anyway). Oh and I bought some steam rollers, but the vidal ones--- it was half the price of the Carusos. Hopefully they work as well. (fingers crossed)


----------



## ACEA (Feb 27, 2006)

I have tried the Unil, T3 wet or dry iron, and maxiglide personally.  I really like the Unil and Maxiglide.  The T3 was junk.  It was the most expensive of all the irons and virtually had no affect on my hair.  I also have the Miniglide, but I'm afraid to try it due to lack of a temp control.  Has anyone had sucess with it?  I have two hairdressers.  One uses FHI and swears by it.  The other has the HAI and won't use any other brand.  My hair always turns out nice regardless.  I have found that what works well for some, may not yield the same results for others.  Unfortunately, trial and error is the only way to know for sure.  Same holds true for products.


----------



## applebottom (Feb 27, 2006)

I got a CHI flatiron...Where in the world has that thing been all my life
I would NEVER use any other kinda flatiron


----------



## MizaniMami (Feb 27, 2006)

I voted for the sedu. The Sedu is my BABY.
I have 4a/b hair and I have used: Chi, Hot Tool, and Ceramic Pro and they just don't cut it like my sedu. I am buying the T3 iron this weekend and I'll post a review once I use it.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Mar 15, 2006)

bumping because I found this thread helpful, and I'm sure there are others who can contribute...or updates from those who recently made purchases!


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 15, 2006)

I bought a Solia.  I like it so far, but I don't really notice a difference between this and my $40 Helen of Troy I got from Sally's.  Both work well.  I'm happy with my purchase.


----------



## silvergirl (Mar 15, 2006)

so i have about 5 diff flat irons at home the lastest is a chi iron i recently ordered. now honestly i cant say it made my hair any straighter but what i did notice is that its silkier, softer, an the striagtness seems to last alot lot longer.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Mar 19, 2006)

Sad to say, I still haven't purchased an iron...but not b/c I can't decide. (I'm going w/ the Maxiglide...and I'll probably get a Sedu/FHI to supplement.) I just haven't been near a BB&B to dash in and pick one up. Guess I'll have to make a point to go this week.


----------



## sweetascocoa (Mar 19, 2006)

i got a maxiglide and i like it so far. the heat setting was on 2 though so maybe next time, ill try 5. im a natural and i dont want heat damage. i also have a miniglide but im also scared of trying it because one cant control the heat. does anyone know if the steam burst of the maxiglide will make a difference. havent tried it yet


----------



## momi (Mar 20, 2006)

caligirl said:
			
		

> I bought my Maxiglide at Bed Bath and Beyond and it came with a CD. I also bought a miniglide but returned it because it didn't have a temp control. I don't use the steam burst but I do use the iron on 6 and my hair gets very silky in one pass.


 
Just left bbb w/a maxiglide.... pulled out a coupon from around 1986 for the 20% discount :wink2: 

Just finished a rollerset - will flat iron in the morning. I am so excited!!


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 31, 2006)

I vote Maxiglide hands down!!  It's so easy to use and it gets my natural hair bone straight.  It stays straight until I wash it out, and it really gets those ends!


----------



## Faith (Apr 4, 2006)

I said other.  I use this http://www.fabaocanada.com/hair_styling/giesel_digital_hair_straightener.htm







It's an ionic flatiron w/ ceramic plates


----------



## eboniwoman (Apr 4, 2006)

For me it was the Maxiglide. I am natural and it gives the appearance that I relaxed my hair and used the heat of the stove. I use the steam and that seems to help glide my hair through the iron...it may look bulky but it does an awesome job hands down.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok, now I see what all the fuss was about...I got a Maxiglide this weekend, and I love it!!! The size does take some getting used to, but the results are totally worth it. I think I need more practice with getting the right combo of products to produce the shine and straightness I want, but I'm VERY pleased with my purchase. 

I can see myself turning to MG for years for my straight styles!


----------



## godsflowerrr (Apr 6, 2006)

I love my sedu iron!! i makes my hair so silky with great shine. plus it is so light weight. It's the best iron that i have used so far.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 6, 2006)

Right now I use the CHI 1", and I looooove it.  However, I am looking into getting a really small flat iron, and I am considering the Sedu.  Any Sedu users, please tell me more!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm also looking at the MaxiGlide, but I don't like the idea of comb teeth running through my hair as I flat iron.  How do you maxigliders avoid the teeth damaging your hair?  Thanks!


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 6, 2006)

cocoberry10 said:
			
		

> I'm also looking at the MaxiGlide, but I don't like the idea of comb teeth running through my hair as I flat iron.  How do you maxigliders avoid the teeth damaging your hair?  Thanks!


The teeth don't bother my hair at all.  I think they're wonderful.  They make the ends of your hair so straight, like your hair is naturally straight or something.  Just make sure your hair is free of tangles before you glide the iron through.  I usually comb the section, pull it taught and then glide the iron down.


----------



## ms jadu (Apr 10, 2006)

I have the Maxiglide. It had straightened my hair very nice, but after two hours my hair was a frizzball again. The miniglide also did nothing for my roots.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Apr 16, 2006)

Bumping...


----------



## Cooyah (Apr 16, 2006)

i'm cheap so i bought the sally's generic CHI iron. works great.


----------



## ClassicChic (Apr 16, 2006)

Cooyah said:
			
		

> i'm cheap so i bought the sally's generic CHI iron. works great.


 
I know this is bad but I may buy it and try it out. If it does not work then, hey, I'll return it. 

I am so confused. I have narrowed it down between the CHI or the Maxiglide.


----------



## momi (Apr 16, 2006)

I bought the FHI that works beautifully in the salon - but at home... my hair was a poofy mess.  I am sure it was my skills and not the flat iron though...


----------



## Cincysweetie (Apr 17, 2006)

I've pretty much been sold on a SEDU.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 17, 2006)

Well this was a waste of time wasn't it????    I have read this ENTIRE thread and still don't know what to get.  Maxiglide or Sedu?  Decisions decisions.  I'm a 4a or 4b with short hair (2-4 inches).  Does the Sedu get the ruut (root)..lol?  The maxiglide?  Whichever one can get these thick nappy roots and straighten everything else is the one I will get.  So, can someone from team Sedu and team Maxiglide give me feedback on if their product gets 4a / 4b  nappy roots straight?


PS, I voted "other".  I have a corioliss ceramic flat iron that does a really good job but I can't catch my roots like I need (I'm sure you guessed that though right??).


----------



## mahogany (Apr 17, 2006)

*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> Well this was a waste of time wasn't it????    I have read this ENTIRE thread and still don't know what to get.  Maxiglide or Sedu?  Decisions decisions.  I'm a 4a or 4b with short hair (2-4 inches).  Does the Sedu get the ruut (root)..lol?  The maxiglide?  Whichever one can get these thick nappy roots and straighten everything else is the one I will get.  So, can someone from team Sedu and team Maxiglide give me feedback on if their product gets 4a / 4b  nappy roots straight?
> 
> 
> PS, I voted "other".  I have a corioliss ceramic flat iron that does a really good job but I can't catch my roots like I need (I'm sure you guessed that though right??).




If you are looking for something to get the root then whatever you get make sure it is  1/2 inch or the 1inch, The 1 1/1 and 2 inch irons will not get the root as straight no matter how good the iron is.  I like the Sedu because it makes my hair straight, shiny and healthy looking. Can't comment on the Maxiglide because I 've never tried it.


----------



## ravensunshine (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, what a long thread! I read each post and I guess I'm with Chocokitty on this one. My vote and prefernce goes to Tourmaline Wet to Dry (1 3/4"). I purchased this just over one year ago and have been in love with it from the first time it slipped right through my wet/towel dried hair!  I haven't seen many ladies posting about the wet to dry irons???

It saves so much time eliminates the air drying or blow frying step, and you can dry and style at the same time. No damage, snagging, burning, or poofy hair. Just silky straight or curls whatever you want. 

I think that since you start with damp, wet hair (not dripping wet) you can get that sleek look a lot easier. Instead of going from dry poofy, frizzy hair to straight, you start with wet hair, which is more usually limp and smooth, then you only have to dry while you style- easy!

I also have the T3 doomed iron- makes curling even easier, but its a little smaller than what I'd like (3/4"). My dream is a T3,wet to dry 1 1/2" doomed version. Remington makes one, but I'm afraid totrust the quality of their products.


----------



## LovelyZ (Apr 17, 2006)

Cooyah said:
			
		

> i'm cheap so i bought the sally's generic CHI iron. works great.


I bought this same flat-iron over the weekend. I love love love it! It replaced my old flat-iron and curling iron.


----------



## momi (Apr 17, 2006)

*Bre~Bre* said:
			
		

> Well this was a waste of time wasn't it????  I have read this ENTIRE thread and still don't know what to get. Maxiglide or Sedu? Decisions decisions. I'm a 4a or 4b with short hair (2-4 inches). Does the Sedu get the ruut (root)..lol? The maxiglide? Whichever one can get these thick nappy roots and straighten everything else is the one I will get. So, can someone from team Sedu and team Maxiglide give me feedback on if their product gets 4a / 4b nappy roots straight?
> 
> 
> PS, I voted "other". I have a corioliss ceramic flat iron that does a really good job but I can't catch my roots like I need (I'm sure you guessed that though right??).


 
I have used the maxiglide and yes it does get the roots and ends very straight.  The FHI got my roots very straight, but not my ends.  To be honest, I would have to say my hair was straighter and sleeker with the MG, but the FHI gives more shine.  I ended up returning the MG (purchased from Bed Bath & Beyond) and getting the FHI - and I am determined to figure out how to use it.


----------



## Syrah (Apr 17, 2006)

First, I'll say I voted for Chi.  I have a 1", Chi Ceramic Tourmaline flat iron.  Tourmaline is a crushed crystal that they apparently put on the heating rods that allows the iron to heat up and keep a constant heat even while pressing your hair.  What happens with non-tourmaline irons, is the iron heats up to your desired setting.  As you're flat ironing your hair, the heat is transferred from the flat iron, to your hair, causing the ceramic plates to cool down, meaning the iron must again reheat.  So the iron is constantly in a state of flux, heating and re-heating to maintain a consistent tempature.  While a Ceramic Tourmaline iron uses the tourmaline crystals to keep the heat of the ceramic plates consistent.  No re-heating necessary.

I'm a 3c/4a natural head (about bra-strap length) and have found that generic irons do nothing for my hair.  I would start with the back and move forward and by the time I had the front ironed, the back would be frizzing.  NOT cool, after 1.5 hours of work.  The Chi, despite it's price, I love.  My hair was flat ironed in half the time, it didn't frizz and it made it through some all night club session in Vegas (you know - the heat on the back of the neck).  What I found to be key was KMS' Anti-Humidity Seal.  http://www.diamondbeauty.com/shopping/pricelist.asp?prid=20308


My take on the whole flat iron thing: it's not so much the brand but the composition of the hair iron.  Notice folks are pretty much down to Sedu/Maxiglide (which are straight Ceramic Flat Irons) and Chi/Fhi/Solia (which are Ceramic+Tourmaline flat irons).  Note: with Chi, it depends, because they make both a Ceramic (Chi Turbo - the black and red) and Ceramic Tourmaline (Chi Ultra).

When flat ironing, also make sure you're using some sort of silicone complex that protects the shaft of the hair and replenishes moisture after flat ironing.

I'm going to try the FHI for a comparison.  The maxiglide, just ain't for me....but that's MY opinion.

I have also tried Solia and Hai Flat irons (Solia is tourmaline, Hai is not).  Both worked well, but the Solia left my hair feeling super silky.  The thing that's great about Solia is it also has balanced plates (that are able to shift with the way you're pulling the iron through your hair) to prevent snags.


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 17, 2006)

Went out and bought the Maxiglide.  I am not good at flat ironing but my hair loves it. My last touch up was Dec 18 and it look liked I had just gotten a touch up even though my roots were not all that straight but they straighten out enough to see the length.  I was at brastrap.  I have not used it anymore because my hair stayed straight for a week and I will be getting my touch up this weekend.  I need her to see my new growth.  I really want to get a Sedu for the roots but I rarely use heat.


----------



## JamericanGurl (Apr 18, 2006)

Warning!
I bought my* Solia *on 2/17/06 and it worked very well! I plugged the **** up on 4/16 and it wouldn't turn on. I packed that ish up and mailed it right back to Folica.com....In spite of their 30 day return policy...Somebody gone do something!  I dun wanna have to get ethnic!


----------



## Peachtree (Apr 23, 2006)

Maxiglide!

- effortless... literally glided through my hair. (I went from airdried curly frizzy to sleek in seconds!!)
- got a nice press even with the iron "OFF"!! (turned it on to warm; turned it off then pressed my hair)
- detangling pins are the best!


----------



## leleepop (Apr 23, 2006)

Chi and I went to Armstrong Mcall Beauty Supply and bought a comb attachment and it is even better. It is compatible with the original Chi.I had my Chi for 5 years and if it breaks I would gladly purchase another!!! I purchased the Maxiglidde but returned it. I love the steam and my hair was soft and felt healthy but it was just too big for me. I only Chi once a month after fresh wash. If that.


----------



## Syrah (Apr 25, 2006)

I use KMS' Flat Out Heat Protectant Spray.

Heat setting??  I have the Chi Ceramic Tourmaline iron that has no heat setting (I know can you believe it?).  I LOVE it.

I'm a 3c/4a, natural, bra strap length.


----------



## Shashemane (Apr 29, 2006)

JamericanGurl said:
			
		

> Warning!
> I bought my* Solia *on 2/17/06 and it worked very well! I plugged the **** up on 4/16 and it wouldn't turn on. I packed that ish up and mailed it right back to Folica.com....In spite of their 30 day return policy...Somebody gone do something! I dun wanna have to get ethnic!


 
The same thing happened with my Solia, except mine gave me about 4 months use..... I am still waining on my return instructions from folica.com.... 

Needless to say, I did NOT wait for them, I got a BABYLISS PRO, and I absolutley love it! 

Thanks to my sis for turnign me on to this flat iron...... It's great! One pass is all it takes, and it doesn't burn my fine 3c/4a hair.


----------



## Teacake (May 5, 2006)

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## MzPrince (Jun 21, 2006)

I voted other ceramic. I have the replica of the CHI made by Sally's BSS. Only cost me 49.00 on sale. I think the original price is 69.00 compared to the 100.00 price for the actual CHI. It does a great job at straightening out my NG on a low setting. My Jiberes didn't do such a good job. I had to go over the same area twice. I'm sure if i had turned them up I could have had the same results but I don't like using too much heat.  I understand the CHI does not have a setting for heat and the replicas do.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Jun 21, 2006)

I use an X2 cricket straight crazy ceramic flat iron
http://www.folica.com/Cricket_Straigh_d1975.html

It does the trick and has never fried or snagged my hair so I'm happy


----------



## MZMATTHEWS (Jun 21, 2006)

I purchased the Hairart flatiron from Beauty.com and I LOVE it.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jun 21, 2006)

WANDA L HARRISON said:
			
		

> I purchased the Hairart flatiron from Beauty.com and I LOVE it.


 
Ha-haaa!!! This should register as another vote for T3!


----------



## 2cute2B4gotten (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay... I know there are some CHI and FHI (sp?) lovers out there, but I absolutely love my *jilbere tourmaline* iron from Sally's.  I thought I would at least try it before going out to buy a more expensive one.  After one glide, I was convinced that I need no other.  I apply Redkin Heat Glide, slide it over (once does the trick) and it looks like I just stepped out of the salon.  It heats up QUICK and has 25 heat settings.  I usually only use it on 5 or 10 and that's enough to get my hair super straight and shiny.  For all those who want a GREAT iron, but don't want to dish out $$, try this one first!


----------



## brownhaired_bonanza (Jul 25, 2006)

I've never purchased a flat iron before. I'm a total newbie. What should I look for? I have 4a/b hair. I'd like to know more about the chi and maxiglide if anyone could tell me about these. Where can I look to purchase them and how much could i expect to pay? Also, I have two left hands so which one is the easier of the two to handle?


----------



## CynamonKis (Aug 12, 2006)

I LOVE the Chi iron, and found it far superior to the T3 that I own.

I paid about $80 for my T3 online, and initially chose it over CHI because I heard CHI did not have a temperature control and I was concerned that I might fry my hair.

Over the months of using the T3, I found it did not really get my hair straight, and it took too many "pull throughs" to even get it reasonably straight.  

After having one HECK of a bad hair day in court, I marched to the mall and purchased a CHI for $129.00.  It was worth every penny!

Not only does it straighten my hair in less time, it even allows me to curl it under a little.  I never knew how happy I would be getting the right flatiron.  I do not flat iron my hair very often (once or twice a month) but I DO need it to work well when I do.

I am giving my T3 away to my sister......


----------



## Naijaqueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Maxiglide rocks!!!


----------



## natstar (Aug 13, 2006)

I recently purchased the 1'' solia flat iron.  I really do like it. My hair has not reverted and I was able to get it straight w/out w 1 @ the most 2 swipes. I paid $88 at folica for it.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Aug 13, 2006)

I love my Maxiglide.  The steam feature is amazing and I like that the plates are wide so it takes even less time to do my hair.  I can use it on setting 1 and get great results with it in one pass.


----------



## tropicexotic (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a few flat irons, but the maxiglide is the only one that's worked on my hair.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Aug 14, 2006)

CynamonKis said:
			
		

> I LOVE the Chi iron, and found it far superior to the T3 that I own.
> 
> I paid about $80 for my T3 online, and initially chose it over CHI because I heard CHI did not have a temperature control and I was concerned that I might fry my hair.
> 
> ...


 
Which T3 were you using? TIA


----------



## lashay06 (Aug 14, 2006)

*I absolutely love my maxi and miniglide and I just purchase a HAI elite digistick ceramic flat iron. It is absolutely wonderful heats up extremely quick, no waiting and a has a cute design. I rate both of them 5 stars. They both get my hair really straight and shiny without much effort.*


----------



## sareca (Aug 14, 2006)

Lucia said:
			
		

> Maxiglide, no work no blow frying no hasle, just let air dry in twists/braids and then glide and steam each section straight. The best flat iron ever.


ITA. Not only that it doesn't revert when I go outside.


----------



## plove (Aug 15, 2006)

devin said:
			
		

> Awwwww man....now I don't what flat iron to get! I should never have read this thread! *Sighs and shakes head in confusion*



This is the way I'm feeling right now
I want a flatiron for when i take out my braids.
This is not helping me at all.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 16, 2006)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> Ya know!  The CHI is old and played out... the FHI... now thats what you wanna go for...FHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  do or die... *when all this maxipad hype...oops, I mean maxiglide *hype fades the FHI will still be on your side.  All hail the blazing red plates :notworthy :notworthy When you step out the door after a trist with your FHI, its gonna be :Flahsssss b/c thats how fly you will look
> 
> _certified FHI rep# 3439772320_



  Sista, you got me dying over here. i laughed so hard i almost fell off my computer chair!!


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Aug 16, 2006)

brownsugar9999 said:
			
		

> FHI 207....life saver..although...I have collected a FEW flat irons....


 
**clearing my throat** you purchased only a few?? 

I had that many irons when I was doing hair in a salon, wow, your bathroom looks like a mini salon


----------



## hotgingersnap (Oct 10, 2006)

FHI all the way.  I own two (1 1/4 inch variable heat) and was blessed enough to get my second one for 17.99 on ebay (brand new, INCLUDING shipping). I think everyone was asleep that day.  My hair looks and feels just as soft, healthy, silky and bouncy as it did when I was a weekly salon addict.  People always ask me who does my hair and I proudly say ME.  FHI is the absolute BEST!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Oct 11, 2006)

SEDU SEDU SEDU!!! no snags, fast, got the roots straight. need i say more?


----------



## CoCoGirl821 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have been using my CHI irons for almost two years.  I think they are the best thing since sliced white bread!!! The arent bulky and they work wonders, even on natural hair!!! Just air dry and use my CHI irons and thats all I need.  I wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## paradiseblossom (Oct 23, 2006)

Wellllll.... I read all the posts  .... There are less comments about the FHI (to compare between the maxiglide and the CHI) but 100% positive comments except for the defective one... In other words, I see that FHI users are the most happy ones! I also definetly wanted tourmaline in my
flat iron.

So I'm gon' get myself a FHI  !!!

Thanks for all the great reviews!

*One last thing: what is the differce beween FHI 205RVI and 207RVI ????*


----------



## pinayprincess (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a Solia and it's the SHIZNIT.  
But, I've been without heat for 3 months now.


----------



## angellazette (Oct 24, 2006)

Sedu, Sedu, Sedu!!!


----------



## mrsmeredith (Nov 8, 2006)

I have brain overload erplexed..... more clueless now than before I came in this thread. Going crazy over a flat iron decision


----------



## tetbelle (Nov 8, 2006)

I have T3 Tourmaline and an FHI.  I think I like the T3 better but I am still trying to decide....I guess I'm not much help...lol.


----------



## naturallylovely (Nov 8, 2006)

paradiseblossom said:
			
		

> Wellllll.... I read all the posts  .... There are less comments about the FHI (to compare between the maxiglide and the CHI) but 100% positive comments except for the defective one... In other words, I see that FHI users are the most happy ones! I also definetly wanted tourmaline in my
> flat iron.
> 
> So I'm gon' get myself a FHI  !!!
> ...


 

I totally agree!! I will be purchasing an FHI, don't know how soon though. I might get one for my mother for Christmas (she's a cosmetologist )



ETA: Tetbelle, your sons are adorable!!!


----------



## Candiss (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I think anyone thinking about purchasing a flat iron (including myself) should wait until the new maxiglide comes out early next year (according to the company). It just may be a completely transformed product. I was going to put a flat iron on my Christmas list but I can't bring myself to but one know that a better one MAY be out soon.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 9, 2006)

I am thinking that FHI and Maxiglide are the winners, according to the resopnses. I know I'm getting a FHI, and if MG comes out with the new model, I'll get that one also.


----------



## Spidergul (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh thank you,  thank you, thank you, thank you!!! 

I bought a chi for my daughter a while, but it's really not doing as well I thought it would.  I was thinking of now buying the maxiglide...but did not want to spend more big bucks on a product that would end up under the sink.

Did I say thank you


----------



## lana (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I saw all the responses. I am a 4a/b natural and I have owned a Jilbere, CHI, and a Sedu...but nothing and I mean NOTHING has ever compared to the MAXIGLIDE! It gets my hair bone straight. I was running around my bathroom giggling with joy over my new MG. My SO couldn't believe my results. I used the Sedu to bump my ends, because I'm still new to the MG. But that MG got my hair bone straight with body. 

If I had it to do all over again I would by the Maxi, Mini and next year's new MG. (laughs)

If you are a natural (thick, coarse, kinky like me) who doesn't want to misuse heat but wants straight, shaky hair after using the flat iron...YOU MUST buy the Maxiglide. (runs away to go hug her Maxiglide)

Honestly, I almost feel sorry for those that have only ever tried OTHER flatirons. I feel like some of my LHCF buddies are missing out.


----------



## vickyd (Nov 19, 2006)

I have the Sedu and I really like it.  I don't use it as much now that I rollerset mostly, but when I want to go straight it still gives me the performance with no snags.  I own the 1 and 1/2 inch wide iron but I wish I had the 1 inch.


----------



## KookieMunstah (Nov 19, 2006)

I voted for the Maxi. I have only used it twice this year BUT I luuuv that thang!!!   I only used it twice on myself mind u - if you stop by my house long enuff - I'll use it.   I have used it on my Mom, sister, daugher, cousins (3) AND my nephew (natural -sl). Whenever they come by - my first question is : Can I Maxi ur hair?


----------



## Babygurl (Nov 20, 2006)

I had to vote for my beloved Maxiglide...IVe never gotten smoother, softer results with any other iron, the steam is to die for and it straightens WEEKS of new growth!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Nov 26, 2006)

I use one by philips, it's really amazing. It can heat up to about 320Â° F  and it really gives me a sleek look. I've only used it once since my natural journey, but I'm always blown away by the results.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Dec 12, 2006)

I voted 'other' I picked up a Jilbere de Paris Tourmaline 1inch flat iron 3 weeks ago for $50 and it's worth EVERY Penny! Ladies, before you go and buy a $$$ expensive iron, try the Sally's Generic or Jilbere de Paris first! THis iron gets my hair Straight it looks like I have a fresh perm and best of all my hair feels soft not dry and brittle afterwards.

ETA: It goes up to 450 degrees, gets super hot fast!


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 15, 2006)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> I voted 'other' I picked up a Jilbere de Paris Tourmaline 1inch flat iron 3 weeks ago for $50 and it's worth EVERY Penny! Ladies, before you go and buy a $$$ expensive iron, try the Sally's Generic or Jilbere de Paris first! THis iron gets my hair Straight it looks like I have a fresh perm and best of all my hair feels soft not dry and brittle afterwards.
> 
> ETA: It goes up to 450 degrees, gets super hot fast!


 

I keep looking at these when I go into Sally's. I may try this route first.


----------



## Country gal (Dec 23, 2006)

I can't make a decision either way. Rats. Now Black Cardinal has me feeming for this Revlon Hot Air Brush.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 29, 2006)

I have this one...It's nice, but I'm seriously considering the Solia b/c of the way it's constructed.



			
				Alli77 said:
			
		

> I voted 'other' I picked up a *Jilbere de Paris Tourmaline 1inch flat iron* 3 weeks ago for $50 and it's worth EVERY Penny! Ladies, before you go and buy a $$$ expensive iron, try the Sally's Generic or Jilbere de Paris first! THis iron gets my hair Straight it looks like I have a fresh perm and best of all my hair feels soft not dry and brittle afterwards.
> 
> ETA: It goes up to 450 degrees, gets super hot fast!


----------



## honeybadgirl (Dec 29, 2006)

most DEFINITELY FHI!!! loves it!  
i used CHI and was in love but then i met FHI and it totally blew me away!!! leaves hair silky and smooth. my hair was light and bouncy like when i leave the salon. (oh, actually my stylist uses it too  ) but i absolutely love FHI.
after you use it, you wont think about a relaxer.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jan 14, 2007)

I've gone through this entire thread, but I'm not sure what I want (big suprise).  I would go with the maxiglide, but I'm only interested in a small 1inch iron for my roots only.

I do have a question...I didn't see anything about the ION flatirons they have at Sally's.  Are these actually good at protected from heat damage?  I was talking to a salesperson at Sally's and she recommended an ION conditioning iron?  They're also about $90.

What do you think?


----------



## CynamonKis (Jan 14, 2007)

I've never used the ION iron but I think the Chi is small enough to hit your roots....



			
				OneInAMillion said:
			
		

> I've gone through this entire thread, but I'm not sure what I want (big suprise).  I would go with the maxiglide, but I'm only interested in a small 1inch iron for my roots only.
> 
> I do have a question...I didn't see anything about the ION flatirons they have at Sally's.  Are these actually good at protected from heat damage?  I was talking to a salesperson at Sally's and she recommended an ION conditioning iron?  They're also about $90.
> 
> What do you think?


----------



## momi (Jan 14, 2007)

I love the FHI - they have one as small as 3/4" that will get the roots and hairline...


----------



## angelk316 (Jan 15, 2007)

OneInAMillion said:
			
		

> I've gone through this entire thread, but I'm not sure what I want (big suprise).  I would go with the maxiglide, but I'm only interested in a small 1inch iron for my roots only.
> 
> I do have a question...I didn't see anything about the ION flatirons they have at Sally's.  Are these actually good at protected from heat damage?  I was talking to a salesperson at Sally's and she recommended an ION conditioning iron?  They're also about $90.
> 
> What do you think?


Maxiglide has a miniglide but it doesn't have the steam burst.


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Jan 15, 2007)

Sistaslick said:
			
		

> oh yeah, lemme finish my sales pitch then  I forgot to mention how the iron heats up to _maximum heat _in less than 5 seconds-- there in NO WAIT time ladies! Not like those other irons you heat up and walk away to do something else b/c it needs to get ready It repels humidity so your flat ironing will last for days.
> 
> The plates heat evenly and are full ceramic plates-- not ceramic coated. Lightweight, available in a large range of plate sizes to suit your individual needs, adjustable heat settings, cool red plates . . . Marvelous design... All the FHI owners I know are proud of their irons! Never heard of an unhappy customer or complaint with this one.
> 
> ...


 
where can I purchase this flatiron?


----------



## Bosslady1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I use conair...it has a dial and does an excellent job.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks CynamonKis & Angelk316!

I'm still looking  .  It really seems like I can't go wrong here!


----------



## jenteel (Jan 22, 2007)

bumping cuz this is a great thread!


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 22, 2007)

pink_n_green_iz_me said:
			
		

> where can I purchase this flatiron?


 
I purchased my FHI from Ulta's.  I love that thing, I used to own an Ultra CHI but I wanted an iron where I could control the temp.  Now, I want a bigger FHI!  I have a 1 inch FHI Platform.


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 22, 2007)

OneInAMillion said:
			
		

> I've gone through this entire thread, but I'm not sure what I want (big suprise). I would go with the maxiglide, but I'm only interested in a small 1inch iron for my roots only.
> 
> I do have a question...I didn't see anything about the ION flatirons they have at Sally's. Are these actually good at protected from heat damage? I was talking to a salesperson at Sally's and she recommended an ION conditioning iron? They're also about $90.
> 
> What do you think?


 
I also own an ION, I think it's a 2 inch.  I like how it straightened my hair but the little always snagged my hair.  The smaller 1 inch ones don't have these teeth though.  I purchased my ION about 4 years ago so they may not even make them w/ the teeth anymore.  I know they now have different models of this iron.  It's a very good iron, but w/o the little teeth.


----------



## danysedai (Jan 27, 2007)

I bought a FHI flat iron from folica.com,thank you sistaslick! I'm 7 weeks post, I  deep conditioned with a mix of dominican conditioners, lacio lacio leave in, redken heat glide, rollersetted and then flat ironed my hair, added some Lo'real smooth serum for shine.It is shoulder length. I loved the FHI, will have to perfect my technique, I still have volume from the rolllerset,would like it to be flatter, I'm going to wrap it tonight.


----------



## mrsmeredith (Jan 27, 2007)

FHI. Its the absolute best. My hair is always silky and shiney. My niece has very coarse hair and when I finish with her it looks like she had a touch up. Great!


----------



## Browndilocks (Jan 27, 2007)

Man - this thread is crazy long.


----------



## SoUKnoMe (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a Rusk 1/2 inch and I LOVE IT!  I looked into the Rusk products after HoneyDew talked about her blow dryer.  I was going to purchase a FHI, but I am very happy with this little puppy.  Since I am transitioning and it has been since May that I had any type of chemical, this one gets very close to my roots and straightens with the first pass.  I use the Phyto heat protector, Shine and Nourish with a few drops of the Hair Serum both by Jane Carter.


----------



## Qetesh (Jan 27, 2007)

i vote for the sedu... this is the only expensive flat iron i have ever gotten but it really does the job for me and i feel the damage to my hait is very minimal to none if done right. i have only used it a handful of times but it does the job and well. my hair comes out very silky it also doesnt revert easily if properly put up at night. also this stuff really does a great job heating up fast and its very lightweight. i thought about trying another one out but i have just gotten the hang of this, it straightens my hair wonderfuly and i only have it on a setting of about 320


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jan 30, 2007)

I need to read this thread


----------



## amy1234 (Jan 30, 2007)

I had to replace my chi flat iron recently (due to an electric converter outage) and replaced it with a no name brand (well it's not a popular brand anyway) that was made in asia.  Here are some pics of how straight it gets my hair.













btw I love it!!!


----------



## jenteel (Jan 30, 2007)

so i had been hearing way 2 much about this flat iron on lhcf
i finally broke down and cheated on my chi - lol!
the verdict: the maxiglide is the truth!!!!!it even gets the roots!
i didn't even want my hair this straight!!!

i love my chi but it never got my ends this str8!!!!
i will use my chi for touchups but i am sold on the maxiglide!

i set my maxiglide on 3-4 and used it on airdried braids       
i think next time i may just dry in 2 ponytails
so i have less curls/waves to comb out

here is a pic


----------



## DragonPearl (Jan 30, 2007)

Maxiglide was great, BUT,

The coating on the plates is beginning to peel off.  I've only had it for 1 year, and have used it less than 12 times.   So, I will NOT be buying another one.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Feb 4, 2007)

So after starting this thread and much deliberation, I decided to get  Maxiglide. The first time I used it, it did an "ok" job nd the time after that, I blew my hair out with a comb attachment eek then I used the MG and my hair was very straight. 

The problem is that I don't want nor need to be using that much heat on my hair whenever I want a straight style. It was just too much work & too much heat. 

So, I tried to use it 3-4 more times,  and I was always unhappy with how poofy & frizzy my hair turned out. So I decided to try the Jilbere de Paris Ceramic Tools iron, and I have been SO happy with it. I can airdry my hair, and quickly go through it with this iron...the whole process takes all of 20 minutes. With the MG, it took me over an hour!!! 

So, the MG gets a  from me, but the Jilbere gets a


----------



## CynamonKis (Feb 4, 2007)

I am so glad you posted this.  Jilbere was the first iron I purchased, and it really worked very well, comparable to the more expensive irons I have tried, and it was aroiund $30 at Sally's. 



			
				Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> So after starting this thread and much deliberation, I decided to get  Maxiglide. The first time I used it, it did an "ok" job nd the time after that, I blew my hair out with a comb attachment eek then I used the MG and my hair was very straight.
> 
> The problem is that I don't want nor need to be using that much heat on my hair whenever I want a straight style. It was just too much work & too much heat.
> 
> ...


----------



## navsegda (Feb 4, 2007)

I chose other iron because my beloved Solia is both ceramic and tourmaline (so I couldn't choose just one option).

http://www.folica.com/Solia_Tourmalin_d1558.html


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Feb 4, 2007)

CynamonKis said:
			
		

> I am so glad you posted this.  Jilbere was the first iron I purchased, and it really worked very well, comparable to the more expensive irons I have tried, and it was aroiund $30 at Sally's.



Yep. I get salon results with it, and it only cost me about $45. I'm very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## kingt (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a FHI and love it dearly!!!  I considered the CHI but I didnt want to take the risk without temperature control.  How do you CHI owners manage?


----------



## Blessedhairgro (Feb 8, 2007)

*For the FHI users,* there is an FHI flatiron on the HSN (home shopping network) website but in the description it doesn't say if there is a temperature adjustment and really doesn't give tons of info. *It is  a FHI Heat Platform 1" Professional Styling Iron with Nano Technology , it has the red plates like Sistaslick mentioned. *I want a flat iron and I've never used one so I want to get one that won't be a hassle and one that's best for relaxed (4a) hair. I was going to get the maxiglide but it looks like it might be difficult to use. They also have the maxiglide on the HSN. com website. the link below goes to the picture of the FHI iron *if you can't open the link then just go to www.hsn.com then choose beauty/ then hair care/ then styling tools and you'll see a few flat irons.* there's also a vidal sassoon  flat iron that I'm eyeballing. please help me out ladies. http://www.hsn.com/cnt/prod/default...bs&dept=bs0025&cat=bs0029&prev=hp!sf!dept!cat

*For the Maxiglide users, do you think it;s a good took to use on relaxed hair and does it work well with the smooth plate that comes with it? *

I also have a question, are the flatirons with gold plates better or worse than plates that are other colors (black, purple, red, etc.)? I have a co-worker who has a CHI with gold plates and she said it burns her hair so she got a new one with black plates (I don't remember the brand) and said it works better for her. Thanks in advance for your responses!


----------



## Blessedhairgro (Feb 8, 2007)

Bumping for more responses


----------



## Blessedhairgro (Feb 9, 2007)

Still bumping................................


----------



## Miosy (Feb 14, 2007)

My CHI does not have temperature control but I think it may have an internal temperature set because it never over heats or burns my hair.

I was afraid to get anything with temperture control because I might set it too high. One time many years ago I flat ironed my sister's hair w/ a curling iron that had temperature control and I did not realize I set it too high and when I curled her hair which was only about 8 seconds, her hair was stuck to the curling iron and burned off


----------



## CynamonKis (Feb 14, 2007)

Miosy I had this concern too, which is why I first purchased a T3.  But although the T3 had temperature control, it DID NOT straighten my hair sufficiently, so I purchased a CHI.  I am happy with the Chi but I am beginning to believe that WHAT I use as a heat protectant has a lot to do with my results as well as which flat iron.  



			
				Miosy said:
			
		

> My CHI does not have temperature control but I think it may have an internal temperature set because it never over heats or burns my hair.
> 
> I was afraid to get anything with temperture control because I might set it too high. One time many years ago I flat ironed my sister's hair w/ a curling iron that had temperature control and I did not realize I set it too high and when I curled her hair which was only about 8 seconds, her hair was stuck to the curling iron and burned off


----------



## Miosy (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the right products gives you straigher her too.  When I use a bit of redken heat guide and qhemet olive oil detangler, I get bone straight hair as if I relaxed bone straight.  I get better results when I mix these two as oppose to useing heat glide alone.


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 18, 2007)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> So after starting this thread and much deliberation, I decided to get Maxiglide. The first time I used it, it did an "ok" job nd the time after that, I blew my hair out with a comb attachment eek then I used the MG and my hair was very straight.
> 
> The problem is that I don't want nor need to be using that much heat on my hair whenever I want a straight style. It was just too much work & too much heat.
> 
> ...


 

_*Thank you for posting this (I saw some other ladies had purchased this as well)....my head was swimming, but I made it through the whole thread *_

_*The MG seems very intimidating (seems too big, dayum teeth) especially for someone who doesn't have a load of hair, such as myself. *_

_*This, both in make up and price, seems right up my line.  I think this will be my purchase.*_

*Good thread because I needed help.  I didn't want to pay a lot as I don't use heat often but I wanted a quality product.*

_*ETA: I copped the Jilbere on ebay for 21.98; can't wait to try out.  I hope I will have great results as well. ...*_


----------



## skegeesmb (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't know if I posted on this or not, but I have almost every flat iron out there.  I have the maxiglide (not my favorite, but I did like it for a while).  I love my Sedu.  My hair gets very straight, and even if I airdry it (which I can't seem to do lately).


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 27, 2007)

_*BUMP>>>>>>>*_


----------



## Bluerhapzody (Feb 27, 2007)

I have the jilbere de paris tourmaline and I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT it leaves my hair so Shiny and it gets it sooooooo straight. Salleys $60. and well worth it!


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 28, 2007)

I love my new Solia!!!!  It glides down my hair so easily and I don't even need to use a high temperature setting on my 6.5 month transitioning hair.  I can use anywhere between 300 & 370 degrees and my hair straightens just fine!  I just  it!


----------



## LJBFly (Feb 28, 2007)

This it the flat iron I have.  It regularly cost over $100 but I got it at the thrift store for a $1.  It works perfectly but doesn't have temperature control.  Which is fine because I really don't use direct heat anymore especially now that I am on the Boot camp challenge.

It's called the Gis Kenta.


----------



## Kari107 (Mar 1, 2007)

I own a Sedu and I love it. The first time I used it I wasn't really conviced. The second time I turned up the heat and used CHI silk infusion and it was simply amazing. My hair was so silky and straight basicaly pin straight. I have very thick hair and altough it is fully relaxed it is curly. I haven't put up the pics in my album but I will soon. So my vote is for Sedu


----------



## BrownBetty (Mar 2, 2007)

TSUprincess04 said:
			
		

> I love my new Solia!!!! It glides down my hair so easily and I don't even need to use a high temperature setting on my 6.5 month transitioning hair. I can use anywhere between 300 & 370 degrees and my hair straightens just fine! I just  it!


 
I just ordered this.  Hopefully I get the same results.


----------



## MonaLisa (Mar 3, 2007)

Bluerhapzody said:
			
		

> I have the jilbere de paris tourmaline and I LOVE IT I LOVE IT I LOVE IT it leaves my hair so Shiny and it gets it sooooooo straight. Salleys $60. and well worth it!


 

_*Okay, nice to see that this flat iron is getting good reviews -- I feel good about my purchase (that didn't break my wallet)*_


----------



## Brees_hair (Mar 4, 2007)

Maxiglide hands down!!! I used last year to help streatch my relaxers and it gets my hair straight from new growth on down. It's the best.  I even used it on my daughters hair, she has very wavy hair..2c/3a hair, not sure, anyway, her hair came out straight, bouncy and not fried. I love maxiglide, I think it is a good alternative to the Hot Comb...


----------



## bablou00 (Mar 4, 2007)

I vote CHI. I have been doing really good with not using heat in my hair since I started relaxing. Heat was a part of my everyday routine in HS and first 2 years of college. So so so much damage. Now that I found this site I stay away from it as much as possible. However last night I was w/ some girlfriends and she had a CHI. I fell in love!!! I only did on little piece and I only had to go over it once. It made my hair feel so smooth. She used to work at a beauty store so she is going to get it for me for $80!!! But Im only going to whip it out on special occasions.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 6, 2007)

My Chi is now 3 years old. I haven't had any problems with it. In fact, last time I used it (3-4 months ago) I got the same silky results. I was looking to buy a new iron and was considering the Sedu, but it seems to me that it is only hyped on folica.com. So... I just bought a pink CHI on ebay for $74.50! I'm so excited.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, the CHI and Maxiglide are neck and neck...interesting. Too bad the MG didn't work for me...others seem to have really great results with it.


----------



## Hair Peace (Mar 23, 2007)

I voted for FHI. I use it to get my roots straight instead of a blowout.


----------



## cocoa32 (Mar 23, 2007)

After reading this thread I decided on the FHI with the variable temp. control.  I just used it for the first time and WOW!  My hair looks great.  I used it on 300 degrees and it came out nice with only one pass.


----------



## ebonyhall1999 (Apr 24, 2007)

How are you protecting your ends?  I bought a ceramic iron but the ends and the rest of my hair is still frizzy, any advice?

ebonyhall1999


----------



## Mook's hair (Apr 28, 2007)

*CHI*

I had a regular ol' Cheapie Ceramic Conair that I got at WalMart.

I upgraded to a CHI but It makes my hair stink  (smells burnt) I'd like to know what you all use when you flat iron your hair with the high quality irons.

Does your hair smell over-cooked? 

I never had stinky hair with my trusty old Conair. erplexed 

H E L P ! ! !


----------



## meaganita (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow,  I can honestly say my brain hurts!  I thought I was almost sure of what flat iron I wanted to get prior to reading this thread. It was gonna be either Sedu or Solia.  The only thing I needed to negotiate was the size (1" or 1.25"?) But after making my way through the thread, Sedu is no longer even an option.  I know I want the tourmaline plates, so Solia's still on the list...now buddied up with FHI. 

The thing is, I've already tried Solia, so I already know I'll probably like it. The only reason I'm unsure is because the demo I got was in a salon where the stylist used the Solia _after _she went over the hair with an oven iron.  So I can't really say if the Solia is the real deal or not.   Anyway, FHI got impressive reviews from some fellow hair types...So I guess I'm leaning more towards that one. These irons are too expensive to be purchasing the wrong one! I'll have to do a lil' more research.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 29, 2007)

I like the Jilbere ceramic flat iron which I've only used once so far on my natural hair.  It's very easy to use and didn't damage my hair. After I washed my natural hair, my hair texture reverted back!

I hated the Maxiglide! I used it once back when I was transitioning.  It was too big to maneuver.  I sold it after using it once.


----------



## Divine Inspiration (May 2, 2007)

meaganita said:
			
		

> Wow,  I can honestly say my brain hurts!



 I know, right? Looking at the poll makes the decisions even tougher. I just knew this thread was going to give me some clear indication of which iron would be right for me, but um, I had no such luck.


----------



## nikki307 (May 2, 2007)

Wow!  I can't believe there aren't more Sedu lovers on the board.  I voted for Sedu, the Revolution 1" to be specific.  This is the REAL DEAL!!!  

I had a serious setback recently.  On Feb 23, I had my stylist color my hair with a caramel mix.  My hair was absolutely GORGEOUS and had life!  Prior to the color, I hadn't had a relaxer since Dec 12.  My hair was in such good shape, and very manageable, so I considered stretching relaxers until July 1.  When March came around, I decided to tag along with a friend to Los Angeles for about 5 days.  I started thinking, hmmm, the weather will probably be much warmer than here in Detroit at that time.  I figured I should get a relaxer to ensure my hair was manageable while on vacation.  I got a touch-up on Mar 23, the day I flew to Cali, and exactly 4 weeks after the color treatment.  As my stylist was shampooing my hair, she noticed a lot of strands in the bowl.  Closer examination revealed a patch of my hair was missing!  Thank God it was in the back where I could hide it.  The rest of my hair was suspect as well.  While I didn't go bald, I could instantly tell a difference in texture.  My hair was severely damaged.  It didn't want to respond to any corrective action.  My color appeared dull and dark and my hair didn't move (it's shoulder length).  Even with my weekly DC treatments and using my CHI, I was still getting serious breakage daily.  I only used my CHI once a week and wrapped my hair every night, but I was still suffering.  Additionally, the CHI seemed to make my hair stiff, hard and tired looking.I decided I needed to do SOMETHING, so I turned to the web again.  I have been pondering the idea of getting an FHI for a while.  But I recently came across a few sites that had rave reviews on the Sedu.  So I dug deeper into it and signed up for e-mail updates.  Lo and behold, last Tuesday I received an e-mail from Folica that they were running a special on the Sedu Revolution.  It had a slightly reduced price, free gifts and free shipping.  I jumped on it and never looked back!  I got my Sedu on Friday.  I already had Ojon RHT in hair overnight so I was planning to do my weekly wash/DC routine anyway by the time I got the package.  

AMAZING RESULTS!!!  My Sedu left my hair feeling extremely soft, silky and tangle-free.  I can't stop running my fingers through it.  It is an AWESOME product.  My hair has been resurrected, it moves effortlessly again, and my color is in true form again.  My friend that I accompanied to Cali asked me on Sunday if I lightened my hair.  I said "No, it's my new flat iron".  The BEST benefit:  the breakage has significantly been reduced!!!  I am in LOVE!!!  This is the beginning of my hair recovery and I pray that it leads me to long, healthy tresses!!!  

Next purchase:  Sedu UltraSilent Blow Dryer


----------



## deltagyrl (May 2, 2007)

I bought a knockoff "Chi" from Sally's and it works just fine for me.  

I used Silk Elements heat protectant, no burning hair or funny smell.


ETA if my "Chi" ever goes south on me, I'll be purchasing an FHI.  SistaSlick's pics said it all.


----------



## Babydall818 (Jul 18, 2007)

erplexed Now I'm super confused. I know the CHI worked really really well on my hair at the salon... but yall make the FHI sound really good! ughhhhhhhh.....

... They are probably pretty similar.. ahha eenie meenie minee MOE


I appreciate the reviews though...


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 8, 2007)

artemis_e. said:


> I have this one...It's nice, but I'm seriously considering the Solia b/c of the way it's constructed.


 
Yeah, I'm ready to upgrade as well...I'm still confused! Now I have to choose between Sedu, FHI or T3...choices, choices!


----------



## seymone (Aug 11, 2007)

T3 all day.. I love it...


----------



## SilentRuby (Sep 10, 2007)

Sally's Ion Conditioning Ionic Ceramic iron with Tourmaline power... got everything in one swipe and it felt pretty silky, but I think I may take it back and get the SEDU!!!


----------



## meaganita (Sep 11, 2007)

I decided to go with FHI and I love it.


----------



## cg92 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a good post. I have been thinking about upgrading and this saves me the trouble of googling for reviews.  My friend just bought a FHI and has been raving about it. Some of my friends have Chi's and love it. I have heard of Sedu but did not know much about. So keep the reviews coming ladies.


----------



## dillard (Sep 13, 2007)

another FHI lover here.

Used it today for the first time. I set it to 230 degrees (it heated up in less than 10 seconds) and it just glided through my hair and didn't burn my scalp at all. It added a lot of shine and made my hair really smooth and soft. My only complaint is that my hair got caught in it a few times and got pulled out  but this is definitely the best iron I've ever used.


----------



## shadylane21 (Sep 17, 2007)

CHI is da truth! this iron is fire, I had a iron that i got from wal-mart and hated and didn't see the since in buying an expenseve flat iron, I even teased my sister in law when she bought hers- untill....... I got my hair done and the stylist used a CHI to do it, I had never seen my hair look that good-and it was on salt too! This thing is my new best friend;however,I am trying to stay away frow heat now


----------



## freshlikemoi (Sep 17, 2007)

After reading all of the reviews. I just purchased and FHI with the red plates on www.pricegrabber.com . It was free shipping too. Wheeewww I'm glad I got that decision off of my chest.


----------



## STLCoverGirl (Sep 25, 2007)

I vote Sedu!!  I lub mine!!


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 27, 2007)

As much as I love my FHI Runway and believe that you can't go wrong with investing in a quality flat iron, I am thinking about buying a Maxiglide because of its steam properties and how it uses a different process to straighten hair.
:scratchch


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 27, 2007)

I have a maxiglide (and no complaints... i love it)... but i've been wanting a sedu for a long time... but now the FHI is sounding good too...

I think i may have to save for a Sedu... and try to get someone to give me a FHI for christmas... 

that way i can have my cake... and straight hair too!!!


----------



## ccd (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok, I voted for Maxi Glide but I do have a FHI and honestly I like them both for different reasons and I use them in different ways:

I like the  FHI  because it it thin and I can do my roots after a rollerset, no problem, not tugging or pulling hair as I got with the Maxi.  I have never tried to airdry my hair then flat iron with the FHI so I can't compare it to the Maxi in that sense.

I like the Maxi because I was able to air dry and flat iron and get incredible results at 8-9 weeks.  I went out an purchased the MAXI when I was due for a touchup just to test it out....I wanted to extend and "save money"  and the MAXI got my hair soooo straight/pin straight and it repelled humidity really nicely ( its actually one of the pic in my new album/ the Yellow dress I have on with blue writing on my face...this was a MAXI result) I was able to extend at 11 or 12 weeks I think

I am torn because I like the MAXI for the amazing results but I tend not to do this often to much direct heat I feel.......I don't like the "comb" attachment because I feel like I see too much hair on the iron......but I do understand its purpose especially when air drying....what I do to prevent alot of pullin I precomb the hair gently...  I like the FHI because I can get very close and it feels easier to handle when doin roots.....Well I guess I don't have to choose ( since my greedy arse has both   I'll just use them differently and see....

As a matter of fact, the MAXI is good to me when I don't feel like rollersetting and the FHI is good when I don't feel like blowdrying my roots and at  9 + weeks....


----------



## Browndilocks (Sep 28, 2007)

Think I'll just chime in again and say SEDU SEDU SEDU SEDU!!!!!!!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Sep 30, 2007)

I voted for Maxiglide. I just purchased this a few weeks ago and I've used it on my daughter and boy did it get her hair straight!   I only had to "pass" over it once and it took almost a week to start reverting. I had been using a conair ceramic and it did not compare to the maxiglide. I used the steam on one section of her hair but I find that it reverted almost instantly so I did the rest of her hair w/o steam and it came out beautifully. I think for naturals, the maxiglide is the way to go. There's definitely something to be said for those detangling pins.


----------



## winterinatl (Oct 6, 2007)

I just purchased and used the Ion 1" conditioning Ionic-ceramic Digital Styling Iron from Sally's, for about 90 dollars.  It is in a blue and silver package.  It goes up to 450, I used 350.

After washing with Loreal unfrizz shampoo and conditioner, I used a little Keracare AND Star Lacio Lacio as leave in, with some IC heat protectant.  I dried under my ION spaceman bonnet, and then proceeded to flat iron.

That think gets HOT!!  And the plates are so good, and my hair prepared so well, there was hardly any friction at all so it was difficult to reposition my hands in time to get the curls I want - it will take practice.  One pass straightening, lovely curls--- and a burnt finger tip!  I like it.


----------



## Amarech (Nov 17, 2007)

Awww...mine is never on here!

I voted other.

My Jilbere flat iron is the best. I get smooth silky results on medium to low heat. 
I'm so in love right now


----------



## Nefertiti0906 (Nov 17, 2007)

I still love the Maxiglide, it makes my hair very straight in one pass when using the plate withthe pins.

I just recently purchased the Chi, it's okay so I guess I like.  I used it to curl my hair after straightening withthe Maxiglide and it didn't take long to curl and my hair came out even more silkier.


----------



## RubyWoo (Nov 17, 2007)

Solia all the way! I have a 1" Solia and I love it!  My hair always feels soft and silky after I use it. It gets my hair silky straight with one swipe(I never do more than one), very easy to maneuver with, gets to my roots and also curls. I would definitely repurchase.


----------



## neonbright (Nov 29, 2007)

Corioliss Flat Iron is now my new favorite, I was reading a thread on flat irons and I went to ebay and did a search and got one for $29.99. I applied some Chi Silk Infussion and man...


----------



## MizAvalon (Nov 29, 2007)

I have a Maxiglide and LOVE it!


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Nov 30, 2007)

neonbright said:


> Corioliss Flat Iron is now my new favorite, I was reading a thread on flat irons and I went to ebay and did a search and got one for $29.99. I applied some Chi Silk Infussion and man...


 
I had the same experience with the same products. Love that flat iron +chi silk infusion


----------



## texasqt (Dec 1, 2007)

I just got my Sedu today and all I can say is what I was using before was just plain WRONG!!!  Sedu is the bomb.  I'll be 12 weeks post on Sunday and I basically just got a fresh perm without the chemicals! I think I can finally transition.


----------



## FromHair2There (Dec 2, 2007)

After looking at this thread and the reviews on folica I believe I'm making my bf get me the sedu as well. Can't wait!
If this works well I'll try to transition to natural as well. I mean if my hair can be straight w/o a relaxer I'll go for it!


----------



## puddin (Dec 4, 2007)

I voted for FHI... i have a hot pink one and not only is it the cutest flat iron ever... it really straightens my hair... once i wash and air dry my hair is a bushy mess but after my FHI I have "hair" again...


----------



## bbdgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

I use a BabyLiss Pro that I bought for $40 from a BSS and I couldn't be happier.  It goes up to 400.F, If I use it correctly and not abousively I don't lose much hair.  I use John Frieda to blow dry, to semi dry,m not parched, and Loreal Studio Line "Hot Straight" and my hair comes out really straight if I take my time and take small sections and go straighten slowly I only need to pass the iron over my hair once and I am dnoe in about 30min.  
It may not be a Solia or Sedu that I  was madly in love with after reading the reviews on Folica.com but I figure if I am gonna make a $100 investment then I have to use this iron more often than once a month or my hair should be all natural, cuz then I would def use the best prod on the market.
Babyliss is doing it for me, best $40 I ever spent


----------



## mochatrini (Dec 13, 2007)

I use T3 Bespoke Lab tourmaline iron 

Heats up in seconds
Doesn't burn my fine strands (also colored)
Gives me great shine
Purchased at Sephora
I love it, worth every penny also purchased their blow dryer


----------



## TwistedRoots (Dec 13, 2007)

Ceramic all the way!! I use my Solia...I use to own a Hai...both work equally great for me!


----------



## Maa Maa omo mti (Mar 16, 2008)

CHI, of course it's the only one that I have tried out of the major ones.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 26, 2008)

Maxi & Sedu ( I have both -and used both on the pic below...)

LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## yodie (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow ladies,

I'm up late reading every post in this thread AND... I'm still a little undecided.  Seems like they're all pretty good irons.

I'm transitioning to natural and want to get an iron that straightens my hair very well, but gives me that tourmaline protection.  

I'm curious about the maxiglide but I don't want my hair snagging on the teeth and I want a small iron.

Think I'm gonna try the FHI and see what happens.  Everyone had great comments on the tourmaline.  

Anymore updates?


----------



## StarrsNana (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a Jilbere Nano Gold Ceramic Flat Iron. I've only used it a couple of times, but the results were fantastic (see avatar pic). It has a heat setting dial from 1 to 50, and each click takes it up by 5. The highest I've used is 10 and I sometimes take that back down to 5.

I haven't used them since before the pic (Feb) because I'm abstaining from direct heat. But I will probably use them once I'm completely natural to straighten my hair. Hopefully I won't need to purchase another one.


----------



## Kimiche (Mar 30, 2008)

I just recently purchased a Solia and I used it last week. It was cool, but my hair didn't turn out like I wanted. I am going to try it again today on a higher heat setting. If it doesn't work out then I will send it back for a Sedu or refund. I may end up getting a Maxiglide, not sure. 

This flat iron situation is getting harder for me.


----------



## peanutbutter8204 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a CHI Ultra that I purchased from Ulta and every time I use it on my hair it always comes out DRY! Does anyone know why this is happening. It doesn't matter if I air dry then use it or if I roller set and use it the results are still dry. Sometimes it smells like I am frying my head.

I will wash/condition
use a leave in with CHI heat protectant.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 2, 2008)

BOOOOO!!! SEDU is Whack!!erplexed It didn't do anything for my 4a texlaxed hair. It took 5 or 6 passes to for it to get my hair half way straight and even then it still looked frizzy. SAD SEDU...So sad. I exchanged it with a quickness for a Paul Brown Hawaii, Yes this iron was more expensive and yes it is only Ceramic coated plates but it made my 3 months post relaxed hair look like a fresh relaxer!!!

Here are my SEDU results--It took 6 passes for my hair to get straight



Here are my Paul Brown Hawaii results after 1 swipe

First Pic shows 3 months worth of NG


 

Second Pics Show Results after 1 swipe from Paul Brown Hawaii--Check out the Bling!!!!






Third Pic shows more results


 


 ETA: Even though Folica.com has HORRIBLE customer service, this was worth the $150!!!


----------



## ogmistress (Jan 24, 2010)

I recently bought a flat iron. ten bucks, i used it once and liked the results. It's called hot beauty. 

I don't think alot of ppl on here will like it because it does not have heat settings. Just an on button and it get to 400. 

I only used it once cause i'm bunning. but i am going to use it again soon to make curls


----------



## silenttullip (Jan 24, 2010)

hai elite, I meant to get a hana elite cause I've heard so much about it but my hai does great and I have 3c/4a hair.


----------



## QueenLexy (Jan 24, 2010)

Maxiglide is the best for me. I love the fact that it has detangling pins and the steam burst. The only thing I don't like about the maxiglide is that it turns off every 45 minutes. I also have a solia. It was great but it wasnt as good as the maxiglide.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Jan 24, 2010)

H2Pro 204/206 LE-- 100% Ceramic plates, your hair will feel WONDERFUL.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Hana Elite?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Mar 2, 2010)

I had a Gold N Hot Ceramic Flat-iron and it worked wonders (it was 29.99) on my 4AB hair...
I called myself upgrading & bought the Tool Science Ceramic Flat-iron and got the same results...As long as it has *heat control *I'm for it...but I rarely use heat anymore so it sits...go figure!


----------



## AlliCat (Sep 21, 2010)

I have the FHI technique. I lovee it. Gets my hair not just straight but also silky. only downside (which is pretty major) is no heat adjustment. but it's a great iron, better than the chi (i have both and FHI wins by farrr)


----------



## NJoy (Sep 21, 2010)

Well!   I read this thread from top to bottom and I'm still unsure about which to buy.  *sigh*  What to do?  What to do?


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 22, 2010)

I own a GoldnHOt that I purchased from my local BSS for about 25 many years ago and I still have it, I liked it alot. I no longer use it because it does not have adjustable temp. 

I have an original Maxiglide and when I first used it, it was a godsend. However when the pin plates ceramic coating wore off it fried my daughters ends, she had so many splits it was ridiculous. 

I purchased some other crappy flatiron that after the 3rd use the plates started chipping. To the trash it goes and I paid 80 for it I should have just saved up and purchased a better one.

I know own a Sedu that I purchased here (for 40% less than online) and I have to say I am fairly pleased. It only goes to 410 so I have to press and release a few times to get my roots straight. I only used evco on the roots so I did not expect them to stay straight. However, on the rest at 320 I used a bit of Sabino and they are still fairly straight (after 2 intense days of step aeorobics) I sweat in my head quite a bit and I am able to comb fairly easily through my almost 3 months post 4ab hair in the back and I have not put anything on my hair since the day I flatironed with evco on the roots and Sabino on the rest. I am transitioning to texlaxed and the sections that are texlaxed have not fully reverted (they are close to the NG). I flatironed in large sections for the relaxed/texlaxed and they still feel fairly silky (2 fairly quick passes). No breakage what so ever eithier that is an added plus.

I wish this flatiron went up to 450 but whatever, I will just move slower down the section so I will only have to do no more than 2 passes.I will be purchasing the larger on for when I flatiron my daughters almost APL natural hair. It is eithier this one or an FHI. Decisions, Decisions.

The FHI is sold at my local Rickies so I may pay them a visit soon. 

I wish I had the money for a FHI Runway, but at almost 400 a pop that wont be happening anytime soon. Maybe I will put a little away for the purchase IDK. 

The FHI have swivel cords which I dont care for so I may not purchase it.


----------

